# Compilare vmware-server

## dky

Buongiorno ragazzi,

sto provando a compilare vmware-server-1.0.8 solo che non riesco a compilare il pacchetto vmware-modules solo che mi da un'errore di compilazione e non sto riuscendo proprio a capire come risolverlo. L'errore è questo:

```

 * Preparing vmmon module                                                                                                                                                           

make -j2 HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/build            

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.                                                                                                                                                    

make -C /usr/src/linux/include/.. M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules                                                                                                                     

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'                                                                                                                       

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.                                                                                                   

/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 25: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found                                                                           

/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 26: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found                                                                           

make[2]: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Command not found                                                                                                                                   

make[3]: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Command not found                                                                                                                                   

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/Makefile:126: *** Inappropriate build environment: you wanted to use gcc version 4.1.2 while kernel attempts to use gcc version .                                                                                                                                                             

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/Makefile:128: *** For proper build you'll have to replace i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc with symbolic link to cc.  Stop.

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3615:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2733:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                                                 CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                                                ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                    ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/build

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/temp/environment'
```

Sapete aiutarmi?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo, buona giornata a tutti.

----------

## oRDeX

posteresti l'output di 

```
# emerge --info
```

 per favore?

ciao!

----------

## dky

Eccolo:

```

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2160_@_1.80GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 25 Apr 2009 13:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa apache2 arts berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp gpm iconv imap ipv6 isdnlog java jce jpeg kde kdeprefix lame libwww maildir midi mp3 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python qt4readline reflection sasl session spl ssl sysfs tcl tcpd unicode usb webkit win32codecs x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dsharedsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="openchrome via"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

puoi postare anche l'output di 

```
gcc --version

eix -I gcc

```

e le ultime 20/25 righe dell'output del programma :

```
genlop -l
```

grazie

 :Wink: 

----------

## IlGab

Darò una risposta che non centra nulla, ma se sei interessato alla virtualizzazione "gratuita" al posto di usare il vecchi GSX (vmware-server) ora viene rilasciato free vmware ESXi che è fichissimo.  :Smile: 

----------

## dky

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> puoi postare anche l'output di 
> 
> ```
> gcc --version
> 
> ...

 

```

gcc --version:

gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)

eix -I gcc:

[U] sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:

        (2.95)  2.95.3-r9 ~2.95.3-r10!s

        (3.1)   3.1.1-r2

        (3.2)   **3.2.2!s 3.2.3-r4

        (3.3)   ~3.3.6-r1!s

        (3.4)   3.4.6-r2!s

        (4.0)   ~*4.0.4!s

        (4.1)   4.1.2!s

        (4.2)   ~4.2.4-r1!s

        (4.3)   **4.3.0!s ~4.3.1!s ~4.3.1-r1!s ~4.3.2!s ~4.3.2-r2!s 4.3.2-r3!s ~4.3.3!s ~4.3.3-r2!s

        {altivec bootstrap boundschecking build d doc fixed-point fortran gcj gtk hardened ip28 ip32r10k java libffi mudflap multilib multislot n32 n64 nls nocxx nopie nossp objc objc++ objc-gc openmp static test vanilla}

     Installed versions:  4.1.2(4.1)!s(20:10:48 19/06/2008)(fortran mudflap nls -altivec -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla)

     Homepage:            http://gcc.gnu.org/

     Description:         The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

[I] sys-devel/gcc-config

     Available versions:  1.3.16 1.4.0-r4 ~1.4.1

     Installed versions:  1.4.0-r4(20:05:29 19/06/2008)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Utility to change the gcc compiler being used

```

 *..deadhead.. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e le ultime 20/25 righe dell'output del programma :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

     Mon May  4 16:15:24 2009 >>> virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19

     Mon May  4 16:15:29 2009 >>> virtual/perl-digest-base-1.15

     Mon May  4 16:15:34 2009 >>> virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.015

     Mon May  4 16:15:42 2009 >>> perl-core/IO-Compress-Base-2.015

     Mon May  4 16:15:50 2009 >>> dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.23

     Mon May  4 16:16:15 2009 >>> dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11

     Mon May  4 16:16:26 2009 >>> virtual/perl-IO-Compress-Base-2.015

     Mon May  4 16:16:44 2009 >>> dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1

     Mon May  4 16:16:52 2009 >>> perl-core/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015

     Mon May  4 16:17:00 2009 >>> perl-core/IO-Compress-Bzip2-2.015

     Mon May  4 16:17:09 2009 >>> dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.12

     Mon May  4 16:17:17 2009 >>> perl-core/libnet-1.22

     Mon May  4 16:17:22 2009 >>> virtual/perl-IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015

     Mon May  4 16:17:27 2009 >>> virtual/perl-IO-Compress-Bzip2-2.015

     Mon May  4 16:17:35 2009 >>> perl-core/Compress-Zlib-2.015

     Mon May  4 16:17:40 2009 >>> virtual/perl-libnet-1.22

     Mon May  4 16:17:45 2009 >>> virtual/perl-Compress-Zlib-2.015

     Mon May  4 16:17:53 2009 >>> perl-core/IO-Zlib-1.09

     Mon May  4 16:17:57 2009 >>> virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.09

     Mon May  4 16:18:06 2009 >>> perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.40

     Mon May  4 16:18:11 2009 >>> virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.40

     Mon May  4 16:18:22 2009 >>> perl-core/Module-Build-0.28.08

     Mon May  4 16:18:27 2009 >>> virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.28.08

     Mon May  4 16:18:35 2009 >>> perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.23

     Mon May  4 16:18:40 2009 >>> virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.23

     Mon May  4 16:18:48 2009 >>> perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.19

     Mon May  4 16:18:53 2009 >>> virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.19

     Mon May  4 16:19:01 2009 >>> dev-perl/DateManip-5.54

     Mon May  4 16:19:10 2009 >>> dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.57

     Mon May  4 16:19:22 2009 >>> dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805

     Mon May  4 16:19:29 2009 >>> app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r2

```

 *..deadhead.. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grazie
> 
> 

 

Grazie a te  :Smile: 

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Darò una risposta che non centra nulla, ma se sei interessato alla virtualizzazione "gratuita" al posto di usare il vecchi GSX (vmware-server) ora viene rilasciato free vmware ESXi che è fichissimo. 
> 
> 

 

Ti ringrazio per la risposta, cmq per quel che riguarda la virtualizzazione so poco e nulla visto che mi sto avvicinando da poco.

Terrò presente il consiglio che mi hai dato.  :Smile: 

----------

## falko

ho lo stesso identico problema la compilazione di vmware-modules non va a buon fine. La prima cosa che mi viene da pensare è che ci sia una incompatibilità con la versione del kernel bah! comunque proverò a indagare

vmware-modules: 1.0.0.23

GCC: 4.3.2

Kernel: 2.6.29-r1

Questo è l'output di emerge

```

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/./include/compat_wait.h:78: error: conflicting types for ‘poll_initwait’

include/linux/poll.h:67: error: previous declaration of ‘poll_initwait’ was here

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function ‘LinuxDriverSyncCallOnEachCPU’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1423: error: too many arguments to function ‘smp_call_function’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function ‘LinuxDriver_Ioctl’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1987: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘euid’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1987: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘uid’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1988: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘fsuid’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1988: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘uid’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1989: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘egid’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1989: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘gid’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1990: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘fsgid’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1990: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘gid’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:2007: error: too many arguments to function ‘smp_call_function’

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3609:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2732:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_V65 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r1/build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23, Log file:

```

----------

## falko

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=263635

È quindi un problema di compatibilità con la versione del kernel 2.6.29!, la soluzione proposta è comunque di usare vmware-modules da overlay

----------

